# Stolen



## allexblake (Sep 14, 2010)

Haven't been on the site since early November.
Been stressed and depressed because someone of some people came in our garage and stole Ginger in early November.
We have searched vet offices, dog pounds, everywhere and cannot find her. Unfortunately it looks as if we are not going to find her. 
Just a coinsidence this was around the time all the bikers were in town for Biketoberfest? There are rentals down our street that rent to the special events here in Ormond and Daytona. 

We are thinking about getting a male GSD this weekend, but don't want to go through the heartache of another missing dog.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Ginger. That is really tough.


----------



## allexblake (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you, my kids were pretty well devastated their dog was gone.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, that's horrible. I'm so sorry. One time when I was at Petsmart with Stosh, a guy was petting and petting him- his female gsd was stolen from his yard, right out of her kennel. It's a tough decision to get another one, I wish you the best in making it. Hopefully a new pup is in your future


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry you lost your girl. In defense of bikers, though. It was much more likely one of the spring breakers than one of the bikers. Bikers these days are usually more mature people and from professional fields (priced a Harley Davidson lately?), while the Spring Breakers are a bunch of immature, thrill seeking kids. 

I used to be a Volusia County resident ...from Deltona.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

How awful for your kids  

If you do decide you are ready for another dog, microchip. It is required that any new dog coming into a veterinary practice/shelter/rescue be scanned. In order to change the owner listing attached they would need to verify the account as well. 

I can't imagine what you have gone through.


----------



## allexblake (Sep 14, 2010)

Not blaming bikers in general. Just was generalizing this is an area where alot of out of towners on vacation rent out condos, houses. Yes, any spring breaker, biker, or any vacationer could have taken her.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry about your girl. What an absolutely awful thing to go through. I can't imagine how devastated I would be if someone took Dharma.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry Ginger was stolen. When I was a kid, my dog, also named Ginger, was stolen. We were lucky and found her a month later. If you get a new pup, get him microchipped, and I'm sure that you will take extra precautions, as to where you leave him.


----------

